# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie votes against Iran resolution

## Brett85

Massie was one of only six Congressmen to vote against a resolution dealing with Iran.  I'm not exactly sure what was included in the resolution, but this seems like a good sign that Massie is one of us on foreign policy issues.

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll630.xml

----------


## Aratus

cool...

----------


## Sola_Fide

BILL TITLE: An act to provide for a comprehensive strategy to counter Iran’s growing hostile presence and activity in the Western Hemisphere, and for other purposes


---- NAYS 6 ---

Amash 
Duncan (TN) 
Jones 
Kucinich 
Massie 
Paul

----------


## mz10

> BILL TITLE: An act to provide for a comprehensive strategy to counter Iran’s growing hostile presence and activity in the Western Hemisphere, and for other purposes
> 
> 
> ---- NAYS 6 ---
> 
> Amash 
> Duncan (TN) 
> Jones 
> Kucinich 
> ...


Kucinich must feel weird now that there are more anti-war Republicans than Democrats.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Kucinich must feel weird now that there are more anti-war Republicans than Democrats.


Happens every time there's a "D" in the White House.  There are VERY few people who are anti-war.  Most of them are just anti-republican and use the wars to prove it.

----------


## itshappening

Ofcourse he's one of us TC, he used to be a member here! 

Anyone who signs up and posts on RPF is generally in agreement with most of Ron Paul's platform, or did you think he was a troll?

----------


## Brett85

> Ofcourse he's one of us TC, he used to be a member here! 
> 
> Anyone who signs up and posts on RPF is generally in agreement with most of Ron Paul's platform, or did you think he was a troll?


Well, I feel like Rand Paul is generally one of us, but yet he voted for sanctions on Iran.  So that isn't necessarily an issue that all libertarians and paleo-conservatives agree with each other on.  Although, I'm not really sure whether this particular resolution had anything to do with sanctions or not.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> Ofcourse he's one of us TC, he used to be a member here! 
> 
> Anyone who signs up and posts on RPF is generally in agreement with most of Ron Paul's platform, or did you think he was a troll?


He IS a member here.

Hopefully those who haven't noticed Duncan yet will become aware. He is the real deal.

----------


## itshappening

> He IS a member here.
> 
> Hopefully those who haven't noticed Duncan yet will become aware. He is the real deal.


I dont think Massie has posted for a long time.  Political opponents will monitor these forums so he has to be careful I guess.

----------


## July

> I dont think Massie has posted for a long time.  Political opponents will monitor these forums so he has to be careful I guess.


Yeah, I don't really expect him to post here anymore...but he seems to be keeping his Facebook updated with news, etc.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Way to go Thomas!

----------


## jmdrake

> BILL TITLE: An act to provide for a comprehensive strategy to counter Iran’s growing hostile presence and activity in the Western Hemisphere, and for other purposes
> 
> 
> ---- NAYS 6 ---
> 
> Amash 
> Duncan (TN) 
> Jones 
> Kucinich 
> ...


Kudos to all the "nay" voters!  Duncan(TN) and Paul are the only republicans left to have voted against the Iraq war.  With Kucinich and Paul leaving it's good to see that there will be at least 4 congressmen with integrity going forward.  One way to look at it is the republican non-interventionist wing has effectively doubled.

----------


## Spoa

> Kudos to all the "nay" voters!  Duncan(TN) and Paul are the only republicans left to have voted against the Iraq war.  With Kucinich and Paul leaving it's good to see that there will be at least 4 congressmen with integrity going forward.  One way to look at it is the republican non-interventionist wing has effectively doubled.


And also, don't forget that Kerry Bentivolio will be joining in January.  Hopefully, he'll vote the way he campaigned.

----------


## Brett85

> Kudos to all the "nay" voters!  Duncan(TN) and Paul are the only republicans left to have voted against the Iraq war.  With Kucinich and Paul leaving it's good to see that there will be at least 4 congressmen with integrity going forward.  One way to look at it is the republican non-interventionist wing has effectively doubled.


There's also a Republican from Illinois named Johnson who usually votes with the non interventionist wing but was absent when this vote took place.

----------


## mz10

> And also, don't forget that Kerry Bentivolio will be joining in January.  Hopefully, he'll vote the way he campaigned.


And Ted Yoho too!

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## Sola_Fide

I'm loving this.  Thomas said he would make us proud.  He is following through.  This is a courageous vote for being a congressman from the 4th district of Kentucky.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> And Ted Yoho too!


Also MarkWayne Mullin from OK. Hopefully, the likes of Labrador (ID), McClintock (CA) and Broun (GA) feel obliged come our way among others.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Geoff Davis would have voted YEA for sure...

----------


## jmdrake

Okay.  So if I'm counting right, there are 10 potential Ron Paul values congressmen in the next congress?  No wonder he feels like he can take a much deserved retirement and fight from a different vantage point.

----------


## July

> I'm loving this.  Thomas said he would make us proud.  He is following through.  This is a courageous vote for being a congressman from the 4th district of Kentucky.


He's definitely making me proud!

----------


## Aratus

cooooooooooooooooool thread!

----------


## compromise

> There's also a Republican from Illinois named Johnson who usually votes with the non interventionist wing but was absent when this vote took place.


Johnson is retiring this year.

----------


## Rocco

Depends what you consider a "Ron Paul congressman". In terms of people who will vote with him 95% of the time, I think it's probably limited to Massie, Amash and Bentivolio. If we are talking about being generally libertarian (meaning anti war, pro civil liberties, pro economic freedom), you can add Duncan, Jones, Yoho, Mullin, Labrador, McClintock, Bartlett and a few others. 




> Okay.  So if I'm counting right, there are 10 potential Ron Paul values congressmen in the next congress?  No wonder he feels like he can take a much deserved retirement and fight from a different vantage point.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

This is certainly encouraging. I'll be keeping a closer tab on his foreign policy votes for sure. (h/t to Sola_Fide)

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Massie was one of only six Congressmen to vote against a resolution dealing with Iran.  I'm not exactly sure what was included in the resolution, but this seems like a good sign that Massie is one of us on foreign policy issues.
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll630.xml


Excellent.  I will also be paying closer attention to TM in the future (h/t to Sola_Fide from me too)

----------


## compromise

> Depends what you consider a "Ron Paul congressman". In terms of people who will vote with him 95% of the time, I think it's probably limited to Massie, Amash and Bentivolio. If we are talking about being generally libertarian (meaning anti war, pro civil liberties, pro economic freedom), you can add Duncan, Jones, Yoho, Mullin, Labrador, McClintock, Bartlett and a few others.


What's wrong with Yoho? Yoho even calls himself a libertarian. I think he's definitely a Ron Paul guy. Bentivolio has a mixed record on fiscal issues.

----------


## Rocco

At the time of this post, we didn't have a voting record to go on. I would actually switch Yoho and Bentivolio at this point. 




> What's wrong with Yoho? Yoho even calls himself a libertarian. I think he's definitely a Ron Paul guy. Bentivolio has a mixed record on fiscal issues.

----------


## luke19

I think it would be interesting to see who votes most often with Amash and Massie, since they get the most attention of anyone in the House. I'm thinking about doing the same for the Senate, using Rand and Lee.

----------

